# 5 Zimmer Küche Sarg - Deutscher Trailer zur Vampir-Komödie



## FlorianStangl (12. September 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *5 Zimmer Küche Sarg - Deutscher Trailer zur Vampir-Komödie* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: 5 Zimmer Küche Sarg - Deutscher Trailer zur Vampir-Komödie


----------



## Elvis3000 (12. September 2014)

sehr geil......läuft übrigens gerade auf den fantasie film fest, in original.


----------



## Hymaan88 (14. September 2014)

Der Trailer ist schonmal witzig haha


----------

